# Dennis Prager on Christianity



## Nilloc (Dec 8, 2010)

I found this video of some sort of Jewish-Christian dialogue with Dennis Prager and wondered how some of you would respond to his claims. In particular, his assertion that Paul made up the idea that one must perfectly keep the Law to be considered righteous and that that idea is absent from the Old Testament.

YouTube - Dennis Prager on Christianity


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 8, 2010)

Justin Taylor has a helpful article on this question here.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 8, 2010)

two things:

1. Paul didn't write Deut 27:26, God did.

2. Apparently the doctrine of congruent merit isn't exclusively medieval or Roman.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 8, 2010)

R. Scott Clark said:


> two things:
> 
> 1. Paul didn't write Deut 27:26, God did.
> 
> 2. Apparently the doctrine of congruent merit isn't exclusively medieval or Roman.


 
What good books do you recommended that discuss the various views on merit (or at least discuss them within a larger context)?


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 9, 2010)

Didn't the late Greg Bahnsen took care of Prager?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 9, 2010)

There's an argument, about 2000 years standing, concerning _which_ first century Jews understood the faith of Abraham. Prager's comments are merely a popular, modern "take" on one side's understanding of "what must have happened," since plainly the disagreement continues to this day.

Neh.9:29 is a post-exilic text, in which we find Ezra and the Levites (in the midst of prayer) referencing Lev.18:5 _in the same manner and sense_ of Paul almost 400 years later; "...Your judgments, which if a man does, he shall live by them." (cf. Rom.10:5; Gal.3:12).

The idea that the modern religion of Judaism has a better grasp of OT religion, and the faith of Abraham specifically, _because its practitioners go by the Jewish moniker_, begs the very question of the dispute.


----------



## Nilloc (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks to R. Scott Clark and Contra_Mundum for the Scripture references (those were the kind of verses I was looking for) and Phil D. for the article.



SolaGratia said:


> Didn't the late Greg Bahnsen took care of Prager?


Did he? If so, I'd love to see/hear that. I googled their names and didn't come up with anything.


----------

